# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks > [Bot] Hyperion

## Roonvar

Hyperion is a script bot with grind\arena\gathering\craft functions for offcial EU, NA servers.

Bot is closed.


Features of bot:

All classes supported, except Soul FighterLeveling by main quests\grind\arena from 1-50Auto repairAuto use of potions, foodAuto loot sellingAuto items salvageSkills learningMobs grinding modeMobs filter (black list)Dungeon grindingBoss farming modeArena supportedDungeons grindingDailies quests supportedScript editor

Other:

Multiclient supported (1 key = 3 accs at the same time)Multiclient supported by all WindowsWorks on Windows 7, 8.1, 10Logs window

----------


## Roonvar

Arena 6vs6 was added with new update.

----------


## nav4321

Talking to them, going to see if they agree to let me write a BOT review for them.

----------


## Roonvar

New features added in new version of bot:

Auto leveling to level 50Multiclient supported now (for Windows 7 only now)New dailies added, including silverfrost, Mushin TowerSprint function for User ScriptImprove some skills combos\delay\conditionsDaily Dash functionUser Script function improvedPossibility to load chars from slots 1-12Option to select Valor Stone in dailiesLogs copy\paste functionFixed a lot of bugs\stucks\crashes

Contact us if you want this bot.

----------


## Roonvar

Added new version of bot (without multiclient)
This version for people, who have Windows 8 \10This version will launch the game via Launcher

----------


## Roonvar

Pre-order for RU BnS is available now - Check
If someone need it, you can contact us.

----------


## Roonvar

All of you can get Free test key (24 hours) (available on weekends only).
Just contact us via skype.

----------


## Roonvar

Update of bot:

Changes:

Auto Updater added (Launcher.exe) only for multiclients versionSkills improvedSome bugs \ stucks fixedMulticlient system fixed

----------


## soulo

how much is it?

----------


## DigitalItch

Can I test it for NA BnS and how much is it?

----------


## Roonvar

> Can I test it for NA BnS and how much is it?


Sure you can.
Prices in skype.

----------


## Roonvar

All of you can get Free test key (24 hours) (available on weekends only).
Just contact us via skype.

----------


## Roonvar

New update:

New class Soul Fighter addedFix for Summoner skillsFixed Collect commandFixed major bugs

----------


## demonslash

will it be possible to make this to work on taiwan client?

----------


## Roonvar

> will it be possible to make this to work on taiwan client?


Afraid no.

----------


## Roonvar

Bot updated:

Added multi version for all WindowsFixed a lot of bugs

If you want to get 5% discount, use promo-code "ownedcore" when contact our skype.

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

Added on skype waiting for a response. Thanks

----------


## Roonvar

> Added on skype waiting for a response. Thanks


Alright, added.

----------


## Roonvar

Bot was updated and work again with new patch.
Some functions from old version doesn't work, but bot is safe to use now.

----------


## Roonvar

Update 20.10
More commands for Script mode addedFixed some bugs in leveling modeFix stability of core

----------


## Roonvar

Update 27.10
Update for last patchFix some bugs

----------


## Roonvar

Halloween promo-keys available.
Contact us to get trial key to test the bot.
Our skype - roonvar.com

----------


## Roonvar

Update 29.10
Quests on level 23, 41 fixedFix for "Cycle" commandAssassin skills fixedPigsty bug fixedFix for command "Insert"Multiclient stability fixedMinor bugs fixed

----------


## Roonvar

Update 1.11

Assassin skills fixedProxy Socks5 support added

----------


## Roonvar

Update 12.11.2016

Dailies addedArena mode addedDungeon mode added45-50 leveling addedItems tab addedMajor bugs fixedStability issues resolvedMulticlient fixed

----------


## Freezerburn

Is this bot had a Auto rotation of skills?

Like Soapbox Rotation on WoW?

----------


## Roonvar

> Is this bot had a Auto rotation of skills?
> 
> Like Soapbox Rotation on WoW?


It has it own rotations.

----------


## Roonvar

Update 21.11.2016

Arena exit bug fixedRepair command fixedConnection stability fixed

----------


## Roonvar

Update 1.12.2016

Game client background option addedCross-server dungeons addedMoveback for summoners on arena addedFixed 12 bugs in quest modeRandom crashes fixedMulticlient fixedSkills list updated

----------


## Roonvar

Update 10.12.2016

Dailies tab fixedFixed bugs in quest modeFix of random crashesUpdate for the last patch

----------


## Roonvar

Update 13.12.2016

Fix Soulfighter skillsFix DungeonsFix Quest bugs 1-45Fix Arena bug ( not attack )Fix compatibility win 10Fix Daily tabFix major bugs for problem crushFix stability core

----------


## Roonvar

Update 28.12.2016

Repair command fixedSome regular bugs fixed

----------


## BloodMagic

thanks for the updates.

----------


## Roonvar

Update 5.01.2017

Daily spin fixedDaily mode fixedCrashes in dungeon mode fixedDragon pulse fixedQuest mode bugs fixed

----------


## ThornStorm

thank you for this update.

----------


## Snickers?

thanks for update tooo.

----------


## Roonvar

Update 14.01.2017

Daly spin fixedSome quest bugs fixedAttack with Flamethrower fixedList of skills config added in skill tabMultibox fixedMinor bugs fixed

----------


## Roonvar

Update 31.01.2017

Update for current game patchFix of major bugs

----------


## Roonvar

Update 9.03.2017

Quests 45-47 fixedDailies fixed

----------


## adamsapple132

> Update 9.03.2017
> 
> Quests 45-47 fixedDailies fixed


I'm trying to sign up but it won't let me, is the site down? every page works fine but the sign up page is down

----------


## Roonvar

> I'm trying to sign up but it won't let me, is the site down? every page works fine but the sign up page is down


Finally developer found the problem with registration.
Now it works.

Update 24.03.2017

Current game patch updateQuests 3-48 fixedDailies fixedMulticlient updateMajor bugs fixed

----------


## Magz25

> Finally developer found the problem with registration.
> Now it works.
> 
> Update 24.03.2017
> 
> Current game patch updateQuests 3-48 fixedDailies fixedMulticlient updateMajor bugs fixed


Hey mate! The bot for the Mushin Tower works?

----------


## Roonvar

> Hey mate! The bot for the Mushin Tower works?


It doesn't farm mushin, sorry.

----------


## Goatman4000

Do you accept PayPal as payment? USD

----------


## Roonvar

> Do you accept PayPal as payment? USD


For a few countries only.

----------


## Roonvar

Update 19.04.2017

Patch updateRelog fixedCrash bug fixedSprint bug fixed

----------


## mint68

can you make it support thailand server it just opened yesterday.

----------


## AfiH

is the bot still up and running?

----------


## Roonvar

Bot is closed and doesn't work anymore.

----------

